# Unterschied zwischen JSP & Servlet gegenüber REST mittels JAX-RS



## Kneddel (12. Nov 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

in den letzten Tagen habe ich eine kleinere Webapplikation in Java mittels Serlvet und Jsp erstellt, die eigentlich ganz ordentlich funktioniert.

Jetzt wurde mir gesagt, ich solle diese doch in ein RESTful Web Service umwandeln. Damit habe ich über dem Tag verteilt ein wenig herumgespielt, doch ein richtiges Verständnis dazu habe ich leider noch nicht...

In meiner bisherigen Applikation konnte der Nutzer in der Jsp Daten eingeben, die dann als Request Parameter an das Servlet gelangen. Dort werden diese durch Java Code verarbeitet und wieder mittels setAttribute an den Client gesendet und dann ausgegeben.

Wie sieht das ganze grob bei einem RESTful Web Service aus? Ich sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich es mit Jersey und Jax-RS mache.

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## mihe7 (12. Nov 2018)

Kneddel hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt wurde mir gesagt, ich solle diese doch in ein RESTful Web Service umwandeln.


Von wem und vor allem warum?


----------

